# Rodents. What next??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I am down to my last little mouse. Wild Thing is my last left and I am wondering wether to go for meeces again when she goes to meece heaven or something else. They live in an aquarium tank (has to be cat and dog proof!) so its smaller rodents only. Not really looking for a cuddly pet, more something that I can watch. I love to see them going about their business, as do the other pets!
Ive had mice, syrian hamsters, and gerbils before but Im torn at the mo. A lady near me also breeds more exotic rodents and currently has fat tailed gerbils and steppes lemmings, so that is also a consideration!
Any suggestions???


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would get 2 gerbils, as there entertaining to watch when there playing.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm getting a duprasi tomorrow  I'm not sure how it'll handle as it is around 8 months old (thick gloves may be in order initially lol) I could be wrong though as I've read conflicting things on the breed and it could prove to be docile as anything 

I have two mongolian gerbils at the moment as well which I'd like to breed in the future. Like you I just love watching them go about their business as each are such little characters


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm, not sure about gerbils. The last two I had started fighting and had to be kept separate.
I now have an empty tank though. Wild Thing decided to go join her sisters the night I made this post.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Duprasi can be kept individually as the majority prefer to be solitary. I was meant to collect one today but annoyingly it was missed off the delivery so it will be Tuesday now 

Sorry to hear about Wild Thing RIP x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks, Im actually kinda glad they all went within a month of each other and nobody was left alone too long.
I think I have decided on trying to get a pair of Robo's. Never had Dwarf Hammie's before and they seem about the easiest!! Pls they should fit quite well in a 24in x 13in tank.


----------



## Superfly108 (Oct 28, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Well, I am down to my last little mouse. Wild Thing is my last left and I am wondering wether to go for meeces again when she goes to meece heaven or something else. They live in an aquarium tank (has to be cat and dog proof!) so its smaller rodents only. Not really looking for a cuddly pet, more something that I can watch. I love to see them going about their business, as do the other pets!
> Ive had mice, syrian hamsters, and gerbils before but Im torn at the mo. A lady near me also breeds more exotic rodents and currently has fat tailed gerbils and steppes lemmings, so that is also a consideration!
> Any suggestions???


if you like crazy animals to watch, try zebra mice, crazy crazy things, but very interesting to watch, i do believe they live a lot longer than normal mice as well.


----------

